# Wrestlemania match that exceeded your expectations



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

I didn't expect Bianca and Becky to be as good as it was up there with the greatest womens matches ever I think 

what was your personal fav WF?


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Raw Women's Title did while both Cody/Seth and AJ/Edge underperformed to my expectations but nevertheless they were all very good matches.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Sami/Knoxville. Genuinely wasn't expecting that to be as fun as it was. I don't even like Jackass, but Sami worked really well in the match and Knoxville did pretty good too. Wasn't the best match of the weekend or even night, but for a celebrity match it was one of the better ones no doubt.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Omos/Lashley, a really great match.


----------

